# The Way Men Think



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

GUBBINS:
Female: any part under a car's bonnet
Male: A fastener on women's clothing

SENSITIVITY:
Female: Fully opening up one's self emotionally to another
Male: Playing cricket without a box

COMMUNICATION:
Female: The sharing of thoughts & emotions with one's partner
Male: Leaving a note before suddenly taking off for a week-end with the lads

DERRIERE:
Female: The body part that appears to "look bigger" no matter what is worn
Male: What you slap when someone scores a goal, or run. Also good for mooning

COMMITMENT:
Female: A desire to get married & raise a family
Male: Trying not to pick up another woman while out with the girlfriend

ENTERTAINMENT:
Female: A good movie, theatre show, play, or book
Male: Anything that can be done while drinking


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Yep. they all look about right to me.


Richard....


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

So what's funny about this? 8O 

Dougie.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Does it have to be funny?

It was worth reading and me me smile.


Richard...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry don't get it at all.must be a womens thing :wink:


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Must be - made me laugh


----------

